# ID Please



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Can anyone tell me the name of this plant? It is sold here in NZ as an aquatic plant in petstores but I believe it is not really suitable for total submersion.

Hopefully someone can ID it for me as I have a member on a local forum asking and I dont know myself.
It is not my photo so unfortunately I am unable to get a better image.

TIA


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I'm afraid I can't make much out of that. A better photo is indeed necessary. If I had to take a wild guess, I'd say it might be a non-aquatic _Alternanthera_, but that's the best I can do.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

+1 on something terrestrial.

I used to work at an LFS that sold something similar.

It rotted completely away after ~2 months.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Error said:


> at an LFS that sold something similar.


The same here in Germany. When labelled, then as Alternanthera bettzickiana.


----------

